# Smoked Chicken



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm gonna try to smoke some chicken breasts tonight in my little oven smoker. Just wondering what temperature do ya'll try to keep the smoker and about how long?

I'll keep it in till internal temperature reaches 165 degrees, but for planning purposes about how long is that at your favorite temp?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

I am actually smoking a cornish game hen as we speak. I smoke it at 225 degrees until the internal temp reaches 165. A whole hen takes about an hour and a half.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just in time...

Thanks, getting it on the smoker now.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the directions... As a gift I got a six month subscription to different BBQ sauces. The first one was this,

http://www.thekitchenstore.com/dpiorbasa.html

I also got a bottle of his "Honey BBQ"...

Both were "fine", no real difference after "finishing" with each, both, for me a little too tart initially, a little too sweet overall. (does that make sense?)

My favorite by far so far, a gift from last year...

http://www.stonewallkitchen.com/prdsell.aspx?L0=specialtyfoods&L1=Sauces&L2=GrilleSaucesnMarinades&L3=MapleChipotleGrilleSauce

This stuff is AWESOME as a BBQ dipping sauce.

Jim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, try this some time. Take a gallon food can and use a church key to cut about 6-8 holes on the side (bottom). Bottom of can intact. Take a chicken and wrap with heavy foil. Place 11 BBQ brickets and light. When they start to burn set chicken into can neck down. When the bricks are totally burned remove and eat. Spice to taste before wrapping. Set can on something that won't burn, I use bricks or set in my grill.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I love to smoke me some chicken!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

How did it turn out?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It was just okay... cooked almost like it was baked... I did not get any of that pink "smoked" effect. So I'll add more chips next time. It was 225 degrees for about an hour in my convection oven till 160 degrees... I then used the broiler for about 7 minutes to get the crisp and raise the temp a bit more.

The "doneness" was perfect, flavor was just okay...

Jim


----------



## TideFishin (Dec 9, 2007)

Leg quarters are the key to smoking chicken the best. That piece just seems to soak in flavor better and the fact that it's dark meat helps too. A breast is too tight a piece of meat if that makes sense. 

I also like to marinate mine first...my favorite being allegra's(sp?) creole marinade...gives it a nice kick. I cook it on a weber charcoal grill, get a hot fire on one side and cook with indirect heat. The charcoal will color the meat nicely and gives it a good flavor but you can add wood chips if you prefer. Cook with natural charcoal so you can add more while you're cooking if you need to...can't do that with kingsford.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Try chunks, not chips...and soak 'em in hot water for a bit if you are not doing so.

If you want real smoked meat need to step up to a full wood smoker, cheaper than you think and as easy as breathing o use! If you like bar-b-que I have a simple sauce recipe I got from an ole GA boy that is brown sugar based, and slap good


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought myself a Bradley smoker for Christmas and I've been smokin a couple of chickens a week. Are they ever good. I mix a cup of Sea salt to two quarts of water. Put the chicken in a zip lock and cover with rhe saltwater. Let set in frig overnight. I bring the Bradley up to 220 and set the chickens on the middle rack a smoke til 165. They come out looking so pretty you almost don't want to eat them but once you take a little sample bite you can't stop til there gone.. i'll post some pictures next time. I just did two yesterday and their is only some bones left and would make for a good picture.



Now if you really good do up some of the white trout. I'd tell the secrets of the best way to that but I'd have to kill everyone on the forum and that wouldn't be a good thing:shedevil



Roger


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

> *flrockytop (2/16/2009)*I bought myself a Bradley smoker for Christmas and I've been smokin a couple of chickens a week. Are they ever good. I mix a cup of Sea salt to two quarts of water. Put the chicken in a zip lock and cover with rhe saltwater. Let set in frig overnight. I bring the Bradley up to 220 and set the chickens on the middle rack a smoke til 165.
> 
> Roger


He's dead right. Chicken breasts should be brined if you're going to smoke them. Mix a few of your favorite spices into your brine, brine them overnight, rinse off the brine,season the chicken breasts the way you like andthen smoke them low and slow.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

This one is new to me and sounds pretty good. 

Jim, I like to smoke mine for a short time then beer can roast or grill up, the smoke can be over powering. The way I do it is make an aluminun foil boat with your wood chips. I soak them for about 10 mins. I add water until it almost overflows then place above the smoker box fire,when I am about 30 mins away from being done. It will really get rolling after a while.

The reverse is true, you can smoke them right off the bat then cook in a convetional style, the biggest problem I have is the bird drying out. I am thinking about wrapping in saran wrap then in foil and roasting, then unwrapping an broiling for a few mins to bring back the crispyness. Still experimental but it worked like a champ on the ribs.


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

I forgot to add that the Bradley has a water pan at the bottom. :banghead I fill that with apple juice. Let them cool at least 30min before cutting and they stay moist.



Roger


----------

